# Sundance Central's Trip to the BTS



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sundance Central Modular Railroad made it's first trip to the BTS in California.It's about a 3000 mile distance between Tampa, Fl and Ontario, CA with two PODS loaded with the modules and all the equipment. The team arrived Thursday night for set-up on Friday. The PODS were delivered on the convention center floor (nice for set-up and tear down) around 9:00 am Friday. The set-up with only four of us (normally we have 6 to 7 people) took until 10:00 pm Friday. 
We want to thank all the other modular groups that welcomed us to the show. We also want to thank all the MLS members that we met for their support and compliments about our modular. As many have said the photos are nice but seeing it in person is just a whole new experience. 
Our next show will be at the 28th National Narrow Gauge Convention in Portland, OR this September. The two PODS have been shipped to OR with another POD being delivered with additional modules to create a yard. The new modules will extend out another 20 feet and include a scratch built Gallows turntable, two stall engine house with attached machine shop and several sidings for equipment. Hope to see many MLS members at the show. 
Thanks again. 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing your layout. The trestles, mountains and Colorado thunderstorms were second to none. Absolutely spectacular! Thanks for bringing your modules to California. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree That is one spectacular layout. Like the Grand Canyon Pictures do not do it justice. I took some close ups just to study the buildings. 

I saw one guy from the Aristo Booth take so many pictures he must have filled three or four memory chips. He took so many pictures he made TWS look like a amature./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Thanks for brining it up to the show.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed meeting you Richard and seeing the layout. As JJ said, photos don't do it justice!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Richard. It was great meeiting you and the other Sundance Central folks. The layout is fabulous and super detailed. The POD's transportation system is awesome. 

Thanks for being a part of the BTS.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

The BTS was the first time I had seen the layout in person. And like everyone has commented, photos don't do it justice!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

We really appreciated seeing the layout in person. We've haunted the website since it was brought to our attention on Mylargescale.com after the Portland Maine appearance. Your attention to detail is inspiring. How you managed to set up that magnificent layout with only four people was amazing. Thank you very much for bringing your masterpiece to the west.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, a fanatstic layout and great modeling. Thanks for coming. And I'm sorry I misspelled you last name (guess I spent too much time in Germany).


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard it was a pleasure to meet you. Both Jackie and I found your layout fantastic. Hope that you get a chance to bring it to the BTS again


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, 
I also enjoyed meating you and seeing the layout. It is spectular to say the least. 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gifBUT you have me bumed out giving the Portaland people an extra 20 foot to look at and all the stuff on it. It just aint fair sir, just aint fair./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 
Roland 
P.S. I do hope the show is good for you tho. Maby some day I can see the addition./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I have marveled at all the pictures of your layout that have been posted but they pale in comparison to seeing the real thing. 
It was nice meeting all the group and I look forward to seeing the new yard in Portland


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard, the Sundance Central Modular Railroad was an amazing layout. I really enjoyed all of the different aspects of it and the level of detail was superb. There are lots of ideas in the layout that I may be able to use in my home layout. Thank you and your group for bringing it to the BTS and I hope that you return next year.


----------

